

BlackBerry Abandons Sale Process - cs702
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303482504579177491399001678

======
Symbol
Oh BlackBerry. What are we going to do with you?

FWIW, developing on their BlackBerry 10 series phones was an absolute joy.
Great hardware and lots of options for realizing apps.

